# Introducing my Tweety bird :)



## tweetysmom16 (May 28, 2012)

This my little girl. I know she is a Lutino but more specifically from there, I don't know (I saw some photos of other cockatiels and notices she might be Pastelface Lutino???)

Enjoy!


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

She s adorable x x


----------



## Krissy (May 27, 2012)

Oh my gosh...what a beauty!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

She looks like a normal lutino to me..and a very pretty one!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Gorgeous little girl!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

She's gorgeous!!! And looks very sweet 

I agree with Bailey, she's not a pastelface.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

She looks like a normal lutino, split to whiteface(yellow streaking in the cheek patch indicates a split) The whiteface makes the cheek patches a little bit lighter(and sometimes larger) wow! 

She is absolutely stunning!!! what a beautiful girl!!!


----------



## tweetysmom16 (May 28, 2012)

Figured I would post the newest shot of Tweety. My daughter asked me to put her on her arm for the little 'photoshoot' I was doing (yeah, any excuse to be a photographer, lol). So I did and Tweety held her wings open for a while trying to decide whether she wanted to stick around or fly...didn't fly but I got some nice photos of her and wings span...I thought it looked neat!


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Beautiful!! great picture!! i love how you made the black background, she is very photogenic!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Great pic! And your tiel is beautiful.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

What a beautiful young lady!


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

Beautiful pics!!


----------

